

Color’s latest innovation: A handwritten note from the CEO - mvs
http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/24/colors-latest-innovation-a-handwritten-note-from-the-ceo/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29

======
zds
this isn't new - techcrunch covered the letter in late march. surprised
venturebeat ran something with an error like this.
[[http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/colors-totally-public-
photo...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/colors-totally-public-photo-
swapping-service-has-a-public-office-to-match/)]

~~~
danoc
They seem to have deleted the post. Nice journalism...

~~~
tommyudo
I'm seeing the page still there. Has an update now though.

